# Mail relay with permit_sasl_authenticated doesn't work

## Taichan

I configured a postfix with sasl to mysql authentication:

main.conf

 *Quote:*   

> queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
> 
> command_directory = /usr/sbin
> 
> daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix
> ...

 

smtpd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> pwcheck_method: auxprop
> 
> auxprop_plugin: sql
> 
> mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5
> ...

 

But it's not possible to relay mails.

mail.log:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 15 14:27:49 sirius postfix/smtpd[28110]: >>> START Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<
> 
> Jan 15 14:27:49 sirius postfix/smtpd[28110]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated
> 
> Jan 15 14:27:49 sirius postfix/smtpd[28110]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=1
> ...

 

It means that the sasl authentication works?! But what's going wrong?

----------

## nielchiano

I don't see a problem with sasl.

Postfix is trying to deliver your message, but can't find where to send it to.

I think you have to add a relay-host to your config, to tell postfix "everything else goes here"

----------

## Taichan

I think too, that there isn't a problem with sasl:

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 15 14:27:49 sirius postfix/smtpd[28110]: generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=1 

 

I'm searching the last two days for a solution, but i can't find. Neither Google nor my Postfix book knows a solution...

----------

## nielchiano

 *Taichan wrote:*   

> I'm searching the last two days for a solution, but i can't find. Neither Google nor my Postfix book knows a solution...

 

 *nielchiano wrote:*   

> I think you have to add a relay-host to your config, to tell postfix "everything else goes here"

 

man postconf

----------

